# iPhone 11 ou IPhone 11 pro ?



## Kamisama (13 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour ,

Je suis actuellement sur iPhone 7 et j’ai les moyens de m’acheter un iPhone 11 classique mais dois-je économiser pour l’acheter la version pro ? (OLED etc)

Quels sont les vrai différences entre l’iPhone 11 classique a plus de 800€ et l’iPhone 11 pro 256 go à 1329€ ?

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Pour moi la principale différence c'est la taille.
D'un coté on a une pelle a tarte, de l'autre un smartphone.

(OK je ne suis pas objectif, je n'ai pas les gros smartphones )


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

J'hésité a prendre un smartphone avec un très grand écran, mes yeux disent oui , mais pas mes poches


----------



## Kamisama (13 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour moi la principale différence c'est la taille.
> D'un coté on a une pelle a tarte, de l'autre un smartphone.
> ...



Je suis un étudiant de 20 ans , je ne suis pas un professionnel de la photo, je considère le prix de l’iPhone 11 classique vraiment raisonnable surtout pour la puissance avec la puce A13 , mais je ne sais pas si je dois attendre Noël pour prendre la version pro pour l’écran OLED.

Je suis quelqu’un d’impatient donc je pense prendre l’iPhone 11 mais je ne sais pas si je vais regretter en prenant du LCD alors que si j’attend décembre je peux prendre la version pro pour Noël


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Je suis un étudiant de 20 ans , je ne suis pas un professionnel de la photo, je considère le prix de l’iPhone 11 classique vraiment raisonnable surtout pour la puissance avec la puce A13 , mais je ne sais pas si je dois attendre Noël pour prendre la version pro pour l’écran OLED.
> 
> Je suis quelqu’un d’impatient donc je pense prendre l’iPhone 11 mais je ne sais pas si je vais regretter en prenant du LCD alors que si j’attend décembre je peux prendre la version pro pour Noël


Il est peux être intéressant de voir les deux en Apple Store


----------



## Kamisama (13 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il est peux être intéressant de voir les deux en Apple Store



Oui merci beaucoup je vais voir ça [emoji16][emoji16], sinon les iPad Pro seront dans le Keynote de Octobre 2019 ? 

J’ai actuellement un MacBook Pro touchbar de 2018 (13 pouces) qui me sert « à rien » et je crois que je vais revendre mon mac pour acheter un iPad Pro 2019 ça vaut le coup pour les étudiants ?

Si j’ai un iPad Pro je vais utiliser 90% du temps et l’iPhone seulement que 10% du temps. Alors que actuellement j’utilise 95% du temps mon iPhone et mon mac seulement 5% de mon temps. 

Moi je suis un adepte d’IOS mais pas du mac malheureusement


----------



## Sdelabonnement (13 Septembre 2019)

Ni l’un ni l’autre [emoji41]. 
J’attends les vrais innovations l’année prochaine [emoji6].


----------



## Kamisama (13 Septembre 2019)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Ni l’un ni l’autre [emoji41].
> J’attends les vrais innovations l’année prochaine [emoji6].



Actuellement j’ai un iPhone 7 , ça va me révolutionner de prendre un nouvel iPhone , mais je ne sais pas si je prends tout de suite en précommande l’iPhone 11 ou j’économise pour Noël pour me prendre le 11 Pro


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2019)

Effectivement, dans ce cas je te conseille d'échanger ton mac pour un ipad.
Si la photo ne te tente pas trop, je partirais plus sur l'iPhone 11


----------



## Kamisama (13 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Effectivement, dans ce cas je te conseille d'échanger ton mac pour un ipad.
> Si la photo ne te tente pas trop, je partirais plus sur l'iPhone 11



Oui merci beaucoup je pense plus que je vais prendre l’iPhone 11 classique et échanger mon mac contre l’iPad pro de 2019 

La photo ne m’intéresse vraiment pas mais j’hésite car il n’a pas d’Oled bien que ça ne me dérange pas [emoji16][emoji16] , en tout cas je ne vais jamais partir d’Apple


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2019)

En tout cas, n'hésite pas à tester ça en magasin avant de passer à la caisse.


----------



## Sdelabonnement (13 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Actuellement j’ai un iPhone 7 , ça va me révolutionner de prendre un nouvel iPhone , mais je ne sais pas si je prends tout de suite en précommande l’iPhone 11 ou j’économise pour Noël pour me prendre le 11 Pro



Attends Noel. Quitte à en acheter un que tu garderas plusieurs années, prends le meilleur [emoji6].


----------



## Sly54 (14 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> JJe suis quelqu’un d’impatient donc je pense prendre l’iPhone 11 mais je ne sais pas si je vais regretter en prenant du LCD alors que si j’attend décembre je peux prendre la version pro pour Noël


C'est un excellent exercice que celui d'apprendre la patience…


----------



## lostOzone (14 Septembre 2019)

Le 11 sera déjà un gros progrès par rapport à un 7. Passer de l’OLED au LCD ça peut poser problème. Mais de LCD a LCD devrait pas y avoir de problème. 
Sinon vends tout est prends un Galaxy Fold ca fera les deux téléphone et tablette [emoji41]


----------



## -Alex (14 Septembre 2019)

Coucou !
En préambule petit historique de mes téléphones : 3GS, 4S, 5S, 6 Plus, 8.

Puis j'en ai eu marre de mon 8, écran trop petit, design un peu dépassé, marre de TouchID. Bref, j'ai voulu changer au mois de mai. 

Du coup j'ai pris un OnePlus 7 Pro. Un MONSTRE, 206 grammes sur la balance, écran de 6,67", 8,8mm d'épaisseur. Un écran à couper le souffle ! Seulement voilà, à 1 main c'est quasiment inutilisable. Je passais mon temps à contorsionner mon pouce pour atteindre certaines zones, et pourtant j'ai de grandes mains !!! Avec la coque en silicone, j'arrivais même à 246g sur la balance. J'ai revendu ce téléphone car je ne trouvais pas ça ergonomique à la longue, et surtout, les bords incurvés c'est une belle ânerie... plus jamais, on perd en maniabilité ! 

Apple à présenté sa gamme d'iPhone 11 et est venu le moment hier de passer pré-commande. Le 11 a une taille parfaite pour moi, 6,1 je trouve ça top, mais écran LCD, bordures, objectif en moins. Je dis non, dommage.

J'en viens au Pro vs Pro Max. J'ai peur qu'avoir eu un OnePlus 7 Pro, avoir un 11 Pro fasse passer le téléphone pour la taille d'un iPhone 5/s. J'ai peur que tout soit trop petit.  L'avantage c'est que comme avec mon 8 je vais tout pouvoir faire d'une main. J'ai également peur avec mes gros doigts d'avoir des ratés avec le clavier (j'en avais un peu sur le 8).

Pour le Max, c'est beau ! Le clavier est plus grand, l'affichage également mais ce qui me fait tiquer... c'est le poids ! Je trouvais mon OnePlus déjà trop lourd avec 206g... alors là 226g sans coque, ça me semble difficile ! En terme de maniabilité, j'ai peur de devoir également jouer des pouces. 

Je n'habite pas en région parisienne, donc pas d'AS pour tester, à la place FNAC/ Darty, le soucis c'est que les anti-vol sont tellement énorme dessus que j'ai tenté de joué avec cette aprèm mais la prise en main est clairement déplorable, ça sert juste à faire mumuse avec l'écran...

Vous me direz, il est gentil le petit gars, on ne peut pas choisir pour lui. Il a qu'à en acheter 2 et tester. Bon dans les faits c'est pas aussi simple, j'ai pas la fortune à Rotschild 

Du coup je cherche des personnes ayant eu ce genre de cas de figure (par exemple passer d'un 7/8Plus à un X / Xs. Cela n'est pas trop petit pour vous ? 

Merci d'avoir lu ce looooong pavé


----------



## lostOzone (14 Septembre 2019)

J’ai eu le même problème. Enfin presque. Du coup pour choisir je suis repasser du XS Max au X pour décider Pro ou Pro Max. Au final j’ai commandé le 11 Pro. 
Pourquoi? Mal à la main car trop lourd. Et contorsions risquée de la main pour atteindre le côté gauche de l’écran. Le risque c’est que l’iPhone tombe. J’ai essayer de m’y faire pendant 9 mois.
Ce qui était bien sur le Max. La taille l’écran dont l’écran plus large qui facilite la saisi sur le clavier. Et l’autonomie. 
Quand je voie que le 11 Pro Max pèse encore plus je suis content d’avoir choisi le 11 Pro.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2019)

Pour l’iPhone, aucun de ceux-là et pliutôt la génération précédente (XR, XS, XS Max).

Pour l’iPad Pro, pas besoin d’attendre la prochaine cuvée. L’actuelle est déjà très bien.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour l’iPhone, aucun de ceux-là et pliutôt la génération précédente (XR, XS, XS Max).
> 
> Pour l’iPad Pro, pas besoin d’attendre la prochaine cuvée. L’actuelle est déjà très bien.


L'iPad me tente vraiment


----------



## Tony 11 (15 Septembre 2019)

Je pense faire de même cette année iPad pro pour changer de mon iPad 5 au final, je me dis que mon XS me ferra une année supplémentaire et la différence sera plus flagrante en changeant d iPad que d iPhone


----------



## flo_hightech_45 (16 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> J’ai eu le même problème. Enfin presque. Du coup pour choisir je suis repasser du XS Max au X pour décider Pro ou Pro Max. Au final j’ai commandé le 11 Pro.
> Pourquoi? Mal à la main car trop lourd. Et contorsions risquée de la main pour atteindre le côté gauche de l’écran. Le risque c’est que l’iPhone tombe. J’ai essayer de m’y faire pendant 9 mois.
> Ce qui était bien sur le Max. La taille l’écran dont l’écran plus large qui facilite la saisi sur le clavier. Et l’autonomie.
> Quand je voie que le 11 Pro Max pèse encore plus je suis content d’avoir choisi le 11 Pro.



Pour ma part j'étais passé d'un iPhone 8 Plus à un Iphone X j'ai trouvé ca génial ! le format X/XS/11 Pro est vraiment parfait ! 

J'ai actuellement l'iPhone X mais je l'ai mis en vente hier pour commandé un iPhone 11.. je trouve que la différence de prix de 350€ ne justifie pas pour moi l'achat d'un 11 Pro seulement pour l'OLED et le triple capteur photo (mais peut-être que je me trompe).

J'espère réussir à passer de l'écran OLED de mon iPhone X à l'écran LCD d'un iPhone 11.

Pour l'iPad Pro je vous le conseil absolument, j'en ai même remplacé mon Macbook Pro 13'' par mon iPad Pro 11 !! iOS me convient parfaitement par rapport à MacOS


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Septembre 2019)

flo_hightech_45 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'étais passé d'un iPhone 8 Plus à un Iphone X j'ai trouvé ca génial ! le format X/XS/11 Pro est vraiment parfait !
> 
> J'ai actuellement l'iPhone X mais je l'ai mis en vente hier pour commandé un iPhone 11.. je trouve que la différence de prix de 350€ ne justifie pas pour moi l'achat d'un 11 Pro seulement pour l'OLED et le triple capteur photo (mais peut-être que je me trompe).
> 
> ...



Merci pour votre avis sa me permettra de laissé le MacBook Pro à ma femme et de prendre l iPad Pro pour moi


----------



## ibabar (16 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> La photo ne m’intéresse vraiment pas





lostOzone a dit:


> Le 11 sera déjà un gros progrès par rapport à un 7


Et en quoi le 11 sera un progrès par rapport au 7 (étant donné que la photo ne l'intéresse pas)...!?
Je suis curieux d'entendre les arguments...
_ FaceID plutôt que TouchID: en ce qui me concerne je regrette vraiment TouchID que je trouvais nettement plus ergonomique (plus rapide, pas besoin d'être en face - notamment sur la console de bord de la voiture, nettement plus efficient pour Apple Pay, pas de problème au lit avec la tête dans l'oreiller...etc)
_ Le grand écran: c'est une question de point de vue, car c'est vrai que bigger is better, mais si on va par là autant prendre un iPad, mais c'est surtout que qui dit grand écran dit plus lourd, dit usage presque impossible à une main (perso je trouve que même le 7 est déjà peu ergonomique à une main: seul le SE est bien), dit encombrement plus grand dans une poche
_ La batterie: certes mais si l'iPad est annoncé comme compagnon pour 95% de ses usages, je ne vois pas trop la plus-value, et rien n'empêche de changer la batterie du 7 pour lui donner une seconde jeunesse
_ Le processeur: oui c'est sûr mais on en revient aux usages, or comme @Kamisama se dit peu intéressé par la photo, qu'on imagine qu'il en est de même pour la vidéo, qu'il ne parle pas de jeux, je me demande bien en quoi l'A13 va servir par rapport à l'A10 !
_ Quant aux nouveautés, à part la photo/ vidéo, la plupart sont apportées par iOS13 (supporté sur le 7), et pour rappel l'iPhone 7 est celui qui a fait un gros bond en terme de nouveautés utiles (bouton Home Taptic Engine, étanchéité, écran P3, ouverture de l'objectif photo...etc).



-Alex a dit:


> Pour le Max, c'est beau ! Le clavier est plus grand, l'affichage également mais ce qui me fait tiquer... c'est le poids ! Je trouvais mon OnePlus déjà trop lourd avec 206g... alors là 226g sans coque, ça me semble difficile ! En terme de maniabilité, j'ai peur de devoir également jouer des pouces


Il semblerait que tu aies la réponse dans ta question...
Perso j'étais enchanté par mon 7 Plus mais ne supportait plus l'ergonomie et la préhension liées à sa taille: j'ai donc anticipé le changement l'an passé en optant pour un X, que je trouve à son tour un poil grand (idéalement pour moi ce serait un SE borderless: la coque du SE avec un écran de 5 ou 5.3").
Le Max de 6.5" est génialissime et quand on le prend en main en Apple Store, la différence avec un 5.8" paraît ténue mais je sais bien que c'est un leurre, et que ce sera chiant au quotidien.
Pour ta problématique de clavier, je te conseille le clavier glissant: il y a aura celui d'Apple en natif mais jusque là j'utilise avec bonheur GBoard de Google.


----------



## lostOzone (16 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Et en quoi le 11 sera un progrès par rapport au 7 (étant donné que la photo ne l'intéresse pas)...!?
> Je suis curieux d'entendre les arguments...
> _ FaceID plutôt que TouchID: en ce qui me concerne je regrette vraiment TouchID que je trouvais nettement plus ergonomique (plus rapide, pas besoin d'être en face - notamment sur la console de bord de la voiture, nettement plus efficient pour Apple Pay, pas de problème au lit avec la tête dans l'oreiller...etc)
> _ Le grand écran: c'est une question de point de vue, car c'est vrai que bigger is better, mais si on va par là autant prendre un iPad, mais c'est surtout que qui dit grand écran dit plus lourd, dit usage presque impossible à une main (perso je trouve que même le 7 est déjà peu ergonomique à une main: seul le SE est bien), dit encombrement plus grand dans une poche
> ...



Les progrès pour moi:
1. FaceID est plus transparent même s’il est plus lent. En plus il apporte un plus pour la confidentialité des notifications. Et FaceID me reconnais en scooter. Ça m’évite de taper le code à l’extérieur ou de retirer mon gant pour lancer Waze si j’avais TouchID. Donc encore un gain de confidentialité. C’est vrai que dans lit c’est pas top couché sur le côté. Mais couché sur le dos ça fonctionne très bien.
2. La taille de l’écran évidemment. C’est surtout le ratio d’utilisation de la surface qui est un progrès. Pourquoi perdre de l’espace en bandes énormes. L’iPad c’est bien mais encore faut il l’avoir à proximité. 
3. L’autonomie est en progrès et c’est tant mieux. Un appareil n’a jamais assez d’autonomie. Il y a utilisation quotidienne et il y a les déplacements. Et dans ce cas le manque d’autonomie se fait cruellement sentir. Quelque soit le modèle. 
4. La charge à induction. C’est comme FaceID quand on s’est habitué. C’est pratique car c’est transparent. Avec un chargeur stand sur le bureau. Je pars souvent avec plus de 90% de batterie. Finis les galères de batterie en fin de soirée. 
5. La nouvelle navigation par geste beaucoup plus fluide que le double clic sur un bouton pseudo mécanique. Ça faisait tache au niveau de l’ergonomie. Ça sentait le truc ajouté et pas super pratique. Encore sur le 7 comme le bouton n’est plus mécanique ça passait mieux mais pas pratique comparé aux gestes. 
6. La photo même si dans ce cas ça ne sert à rien. A chaque génération y a un petit progrès pas forcément énorme mais ça s’améliore. Après d’un X a un XS c’était pas assez. Mais la d’un 7 a un 11. Devrait y avoir une différence.
7. Le WIFI 6 c’est con mais à mon avis c’est bcp plus important que la 5G. Nos pauvres box n’en peuvent plus des devices en surnombre. Ça nécessite d’avoir une box WIFI 6 mais elles vont arriver. 

Le négatif c’est le poids et l’encombrement. Chaque nouvel iPhone est de plus en plus lourd [emoji22]


----------



## ibabar (16 Septembre 2019)

@lostOzone : notre ami a 20 ans, déjà au taquet pour se payer un iPhone 11 et visiblement est à 350€ près pour le 11 Pro... tes arguments sont justifiés mais j'essayais juste de me mettre à sa place en me demandant si l'investissement tout court pour un nouvel iPhone est réellement utile


----------



## lostOzone (16 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> @lostOzone : notre ami a 20 ans, déjà au taquet pour se payer un iPhone 11 et visiblement est à 350€ près pour le 11 Pro... tes arguments sont justifiés mais j'essayais juste de me mettre à sa place en me demandant si l'investissement tout court pour un nouvel iPhone est réellement utile



J’avais l’impression que la décision de changer était déjà prise [emoji848]


----------



## Olibajila (16 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je suis actuellement sur iPhone 7 et j’ai les moyens de m’acheter un iPhone 11 classique mais dois-je économiser pour l’acheter la version pro ? (OLED etc)
> 
> ...


Mdr je voulais juste commenter le iphone11 qui copie sur huawei HMA-L09 MDR


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2019)

Premier post et déja un gros troll, bravo.


----------



## Kamisama (16 Septembre 2019)

Je me suis mal exprimer , c’est sur que je vais prendre un iPhone 11 ou 11 pro , mais je ne sais pas lequel prendre à cause du prix et la photo ne m’intéresse pas. 

Je change pour la puissance (puce A13) pour les jeux et aussi pour les études en remplaçant mon MacBook Pro 2018 touchbar par un iPad Pro 2019 (qui sera présenter en octobre je pense)

J’ai une question dois-je prendre le XS normal de mon père avec le zoom fois 2 sans perte de qualité et l’écran Oled ou je prends le 11 avec du lcd ou j’économise un peu pour le 11 Pro. 

Oui j’ai vraiment besoin de changer mon 7 qui ralentit un peu quand même et j’ai envie de me faire plaisir


----------



## Kamisama (16 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Les progrès pour moi:
> 1. FaceID est plus transparent même s’il est plus lent. En plus il apporte un plus pour la confidentialité des notifications. Et FaceID me reconnais en scooter. Ça m’évite de taper le code à l’extérieur ou de retirer mon gant pour lancer Waze si j’avais TouchID. Donc encore un gain de confidentialité. C’est vrai que dans lit c’est pas top couché sur le côté. Mais couché sur le dos ça fonctionne très bien.
> 2. La taille de l’écran évidemment. C’est surtout le ratio d’utilisation de la surface qui est un progrès. Pourquoi perdre de l’espace en bandes énormes. L’iPad c’est bien mais encore faut il l’avoir à proximité.
> 3. L’autonomie est en progrès et c’est tant mieux. Un appareil n’a jamais assez d’autonomie. Il y a utilisation quotidienne et il y a les déplacements. Et dans ce cas le manque d’autonomie se fait cruellement sentir. Quelque soit le modèle.
> ...



Je vais prendre le 11 pour le FACE ID et la puissance pour les jeux et également pour les études. Merci pour tes conseils , mais pour l’instant j’hésite entre l’Oled et le LCD


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2019)

Si tu peux avoir un Xs gratuitement, fonce dessus


----------



## Kamisama (16 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu peux avoir un Xs gratuitement, fonce dessus



Mon père c’est sur qu’il va prendre le 11 pro 256go comme smartphone professionnel mais je ne sais pas s’il va le donner l’iPhone XS à mes frères et sœurs ou à moi, c’est pour ça que je demandais pour un éventuel iPhone 11 ou 11 pro à acheter moi même.

Le lcd ne me dérange pas trop mais j’hésite entre entre le 11 pro et le 11 classique


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Mon père c’est sur qu’il va prendre le 11 pro 256go comme smartphone professionnel mais je ne sais pas s’il va le donner à mes frères et sœurs à moi



Mais il a combien d'iPhone ?


----------



## Kamisama (16 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais il a combien d'iPhone ?



Mes parents sont des commerçants de quartier et doivent changer chaque année pour les rencontres avec fournisseurs ou clients. (Je parle de mon père pas de ma mère) 

Moi je suis avec mon pauvre iPhone 7 que j’ai acheté avec mes économies le 1er Octobre 2016.

La j’hésite entre le 11 et le 11 pro , vu que je vais dépenser avec plusieurs années d’économies je ne sais pas si je prends le 11 pro ou le 11 classique a cause du prix


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2019)

En tout cas, s’il prend le 11pro tu pourras le tester pour tes faire une idée


----------



## Kamisama (16 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> En tout cas, s’il prend le 11pro tu pourras le tester pour tes faire une idée



Je sais , en vrai moi je veux le dernier iPhone 11 pro mais je n’ai pas les moyens pour l’instant à part pour Noël pour la version pro.

La actuellement j’ai juste les moyens de prendre le 11 normal avec mes économies.

Ça va me servir pour mes études et smartphone personnel pendant 2 ou 3 ans et j’ai besoin de puissance pour les jeux et études


----------



## ibabar (16 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Je vais prendre le 11 pour (...) pour les études


----------



## Celine88 (20 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir a tous 
Je suis tentée par le 11 pro Max, mais je possède l’iPhone xs Max. Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de le prendre ? Sachant que le xs Max est déjà un très bon téléphone ? Et pour ceux qui ont pris ce modèle, dîtes moi pourquoi ^^
Merci 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Kamisama (20 Septembre 2019)

Celine88 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> Je suis tentée par le 11 pro Max, mais je possède l’iPhone xs Max. Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de le prendre ? Sachant que le xs Max est déjà un très bon téléphone ? Et pour ceux qui ont pris ce modèle, dîtes moi pourquoi ^^
> Merci
> Bonne soirée



Je n’ai pas encore ce téléphone mais je te déconseille de prendre ce téléphone car tu as déjà le XS MAX autant attendre 1 an pour la 5G et les autres nouveautés.

Moi je vais prendre le 11 pro en octobre ^^ pour changer de mon vieux iPhone


----------



## mamamllr (22 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Alors j’ai un iPhone XS qui marche très bien il me satisfait. Je viens de voir le prix des nouveaux iPhone 11 et je pourrais me l’acheter ( le 11 pas le pro) mais je n’y connais pas grand chose en téléphone alors je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup.
Est-ce qu’acheter le 11 reviendrait à descendre un niveau plus bas que mon XS ou est il mieux ? 
J’ai fait des recherche mais je n’y comprends rien tout ça ne me parle pas a moi la novice 
J’ai besoin de votre aide pour m’éclairer merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Septembre 2019)

Si le Xs te satisfait, pas besoin de prendre le 11. Le 11 pro, quand à lui, apporterait un plus surtout pour la photo.


----------



## mamamllr (22 Septembre 2019)

D’accord merci !!


----------



## Wizepat (22 Septembre 2019)

Gardes ton XS et changes dans 1 an ou 2. 

L’argent économisé te permettra d’acheter un 12 pro ou un 13 pro [emoji6]

La différence ne sera pas significative sauf le poids de ton porte monnaie [emoji13]


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2019)

-Alex a dit:


> Du coup je cherche des personnes ayant eu ce genre de cas de figure (par exemple passer d'un 7/8Plus à un X / Xs. Cela n'est pas trop petit pour vous ?


J'ai eu un 6 Plus puis un 6S Plus pendant 3 ans en tout et ensuite j'ai changé pour un X. Pour rien au monde je ne reviendrais aux gros modèles, c'est difficile à manier même si c'est plus agréable pour les yeux, et j'ai fini avec une tendinite au coude à cause du poids. 
Mon homme c'est tout le contraire, plus c'est gros plus il aime, après son One Plus 5 il est parti sur un Huawei P30 Pro, c'est beau mais c'est énorme  mais lui avec ses grosses paluches il apprécie.


----------



## lepoulpebaleine (28 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je suis actuellement sur iPhone 7 et j’ai les moyens de m’acheter un iPhone 11 classique mais dois-je économiser pour l’acheter la version pro ? (OLED etc)
> 
> ...


À mon avis le choix doit se faire entre le 11 et le 11 Pro Max. Le 11 Pro (non Max) a un écran plus petit que le 11. Il fait tâche au milieu de la gamme.
Mais pour ma part la taille est un élément essentiel. D’autres que moi auront d’autres avis.


----------



## ibabar (28 Septembre 2019)

lepoulpebaleine a dit:


> Mais pour ma part la taille est un élément essentiel


Entièrement d'accord !

Voilà pourquoi pour moi le seul qui vaille la peine est le 11 Pro car c'est le seul qui a une taille humaine (même s'il n'est malheureusement déjà plus trop utilisable à une main).
Le 11 Pro Max est beaucoup trop petit: un iPad Mini fera bien mieux pour bien moins cher.

Quant au 11 (non Pro), il est vraiment bâtard: on ne sait pas trop s'il essaye de rester petit (sans succès d'autant que ses bordures sont très larges) ou s'il a peur de trop grandir... Il aurait du sens s'il était accompagné d'une taille inférieure (que beaucoup appellent de leurs voeux pour réellement succéder au SE), avec par exemple une dalle de 5" à 5.3".


----------



## macbook60 (28 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'iPad me tente vraiment


iPad Pro 11pouces me tenter beaucoup et franchi le cap magnifique cet iPad


----------



## lostOzone (28 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord !
> 
> Voilà pourquoi pour moi le seul qui vaille la peine est le 11 Pro car c'est le seul qui a une taille humaine (même s'il n'est malheureusement déjà plus trop utilisable à une main).
> Le 11 Pro Max est beaucoup trop petit: un iPad Mini fera bien mieux pour bien moins cher.
> ...



Je préfère le 11 Pro en plus des tailles y a le poids qui chaque année progresse. On est à là limite pour moi. Du coup j’ai réduit mon iPhone d’un Max pour un Pro tout court.


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord !
> 
> Voilà pourquoi pour moi le seul qui vaille la peine est le 11 Pro car c'est le seul qui a une taille humaine (même s'il n'est malheureusement déjà plus trop utilisable à une main).
> Le 11 Pro Max est beaucoup trop petit: un iPad Mini fera bien mieux pour bien moins cher.
> ...


Tu me prends les mots du clavier


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

J'attend la 5G


----------



## ibabar (29 Septembre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Tu me prends les mots du clavier


Il y a une contrepèterie ?


----------



## jmaubert (29 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Je préfère le 11 Pro en plus des tailles y a le poids qui chaque année progresse. On est à là limite pour moi. Du coup j’ai réduit mon iPhone d’un Max pour un Pro tout court.


La même chose pour moi !


----------



## macbook60 (29 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour 

Les améliorations de la batterie sont très bien mais l’épaisseur et le poids déjà de l’iPhone X sont suffisant

188 grammes pour le 11 pro on s’approche trop des Xr , Xs Max etc 

On verra si l’année proche il change de taille d’écran si il diminue celle du 5.8 peut être on aura un iPhone plus léger et moins épais ( entre 150 et 170g sera bien). 

Voilà lol


----------



## ibabar (29 Septembre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> 188 grammes pour le 11 pro on s’approche trop des Xr , Xs Max etc


Ils sont loin les 112g de l'iPhone 5s...
Il est aujourd'hui devenu presque impossible de glisser son smartphone dans la poche intérieure d'un blazer, quant à la poche poitrine d'une chemise, n'en parlons même pas... Et même dans la poche d'un pantalon (ce à quoi je m'adonne très régulièrement), je dois dire que c'est pas très confortable


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Ils sont loin les 112g de l'iPhone 5s...
> Il est aujourd'hui devenu presque impossible de glisser son smartphone dans la poche intérieure d'un blazer, quant à la poche poitrine d'une chemise, n'en parlons même pas... Et même dans la poche d'un pantalon (ce à quoi je m'adonne très régulièrement), je dois dire que c'est pas très confortable


Je suis entièrement de ton avis , mais l'avantage c'est de ne pas le plier en le glissant dans la poche d'un pantalon


----------



## Faabb (29 Septembre 2019)

Je suis étonné que personne ne parle de la plus grande autonomie des 11 pro sur le 11. 
L’écran OLED, le 3ème capteur photo et les 2h a 5h d’autonomie apportée par la gamme pro. 
Pour ma part, c’est franchement cet atout qui pourrait faire pencher la balance.


----------



## macbook60 (29 Septembre 2019)

Faabb a dit:


> Je suis étonné que personne ne parle de la plus grande autonomie des 11 pro sur le 11.
> L’écran OLED, le 3ème capteur photo et les 2h a 5h d’autonomie apportée par la gamme pro.
> Pour ma part, c’est franchement cet atout qui pourrait faire pencher la balance.



Pour moi l’autonomie c’est la meilleure nouvelle de ces iPhones 4h de plus magnifique même d’après les tests c’est réel 

Après pour d’autres c’est l’amélioration des photos.

Un capteur photo ou deux me suffisent amplement mais bon obligé d’avoir tous ces capteurs qui ne m’intéresse pas mais je reste sur iPhone.


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Il y a une contrepèterie ?


Même pas. Tu en as trouvé une?


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Les améliorations de la batterie sont très bien mais l’épaisseur et le poids déjà de l’iPhone X sont suffisant
> 
> ...


Ce serait l'idéal ! Ils ne peuvent pas augmenter comme ça le poids à l'infini... pour info le 11 Pro a dépassé le premier "Plus-size" des iPhone: 188g contre 172g pour le 6 Plus à l'époque (c'était d'ailleurs déjà le cas pour le X avec ses 174g...). Pour moi le 11 Pro est déjà trop lourd.


----------



## macbook60 (29 Septembre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Ce serait l'idéal ! Ils ne peuvent pas augmenter comme ça le poids à l'infini... pour info le 11 Pro a dépassé le premier "Plus-size" des iPhone: 188g contre 172g pour le 6 Plus à l'époque (c'était d'ailleurs déjà le cas pour le X avec ses 174g...). Pour moi le 11 Pro est déjà trop lourd.



Effectivement le je garde mon X encore un an on verra l’année prochaine


----------



## Lolo43d (30 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Cet article afin de partager mon « aventure » d’achat d’un iPhone 11 Pro.

J’ai choisi le modèle 11 Pro avec 256 Go et en couleur « Gris Sidéral ».

Actuellement possesseur d'un iPhone 6S avec 64 Go, autant dire que les différences vont être nombreuses et impressionnantes.

Ce modèle est précommandé chez Darty en magasin avec une date de réception au 3 octobre. En espérant bien sûr (comme les autres membres concernés) qu’elle ne soit pas retardée.

Hâte de l’avoir en main bien sûr mais j’avais tellement envie de le dire  !

Bonne journée


----------



## macbook60 (30 Septembre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cet article afin de partager mon « aventure » d’achat d’un iPhone 11 Pro.
> 
> ...



Ah oui belle évolution je suis content pour vous .


----------



## Lolo43d (1 Octobre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cet article afin de partager mon « aventure » d’achat d’un iPhone 11 Pro.
> 
> ...



Bonjour ce matin 

Je continu mon histoire d’achat d’un iPhone 11 Pro avec 256 Go de mémoire.

Concernant la couleur,

J’ai préféré choisir la couleur « Gris Sidéral » en comparaison de la nouvelle proposée « Vert nuit ».

Ainsi, je suis sûr de ne pas me lasser de cette couleur que je connais depuis 3 avec mon MacBook Pro 2016 et admire toujours aussi ! De plus, les 2 produits s’accorderont logiquement très bien.

@++ pour de prochaines explications


----------



## Lolo43d (1 Octobre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cet article afin de partager mon « aventure » d’achat d’un iPhone 11 Pro.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Rien de grave mais petite déception ce soir.

J'ai eu sur mon répondeur cette fin de journée un message du chef des ventes de Darty me prévenant qu'il avait eu un retour d'Apple signalant "un petit peu de retard".
Je recevrais donc un nouveau message quand l'article sera disponible en magasin.

Voilà,
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Rien de grave mais petite déception ce soir.
> 
> ...


Etonnant


----------



## Wizepat (1 Octobre 2019)

Je vous fais un petit retour de mon cas. 

Via mon opérateur, j’ai renouvelé mon mobile.  J’ai donc choisi un iPhone 11 pro. Je l’ai en main depuis samedi matin. 

Venant d’un iPhone 6S, je dois dire que le changement est assez important. 

Dans l’ensemble, le téléphone fait les mêmes dimensions, environ 2 mm de plus. En revanche, l’écran est bien plus grand le rendant bien plus agréable à utiliser. Sa qualité est irréprochable. 

Pour les photos, c’est le jour et la nuit.  Je dispose d’un réflex à côté mais malheureusement je ne l’ai pas toujours avec moi. L’iPhone fait souvent l’appoint. J’ai été agréablement surpris par sa qualité. Pour l’instant, je n’ai pu le tester que dans de bonnes conditions, à savoir en extérieur avec soleil. Le mode portrait est sympa et donne des résultats satisfaisants. A voir en intérieur, ainsi que le mode nuit. 

L’absence du bouton home ne se fait pas ressentir et j’ai assimilé les gestes très rapidement. 

Le faceId est une merveille. Plutôt retissant au début en pensant que touchid était la meilleure solution. Il en est rien, FaceId se veut efficace et très rapide. Jamais mis à défaut, un simple glissé vers haut ou un clic sur une notification et c’est parti. 

La batterie dispose d’une très bonne autonomie. Je tiens la journée sans problème. Mon 6S vieillissant avec une batterie d’origine, je crois que j’ai multiplié mon autonomie par 3. 

La puissance, dernier processeur donc très rapide. Les stars parlent d’elles même. 

Vous l’aurez compris que du plus même le poids [emoji6]

Le seul moins, ce fut sur mon compte en banque. 

Non, un petit détail, les icônes sur le bureau d’accueil, j’en aurai mis 5 par ligne, le tout sur 7 lignes. Ils paraissent gros. Mais c’est vraiment un détail.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Je vous fais un petit retour de mon cas.


Merci pour ton retour, lu attentivement…
Je garde mon 6 encore un an, mais je dois me faire violence pour ne pas craquer


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour, lu attentivement…
> Je garde mon 6 encore un an, mais je dois me faire violence pour ne pas craquer



Tu va craquer


----------



## Wizepat (2 Octobre 2019)

L’année prochaine => 11S avec très peu d’évolution hormis un processeur plus puissant et iOS 14 [emoji12]


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu va craquer


nan nan 




Wizepat a dit:


> L’année prochaine => 11S avec très peu d’évolution hormis un processeur plus puissant et iOS 14 [emoji12]


Très peu d'évolution… hormis la 5G


----------



## Lolo43d (2 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Je vous fais un petit retour de mon cas.
> 
> Via mon opérateur, j’ai renouvelé mon mobile.  J’ai donc choisi un iPhone 11 pro. Je l’ai en main depuis samedi matin.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton retour très détaillé .

J'ai hâte de donner les impressions sur le mien, possédant actuellement un 6s aussi .

Çà change de tous les articles comparant ces nouveaux modèles aux précédents et ne reflétant donc pas la réalité des consommateurs "lambda" que nous sommes.


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
j'ai cédé aux sirènes du marketing, ayant par ailleurs un 6s en fin de vie. Le choix s'est porté sur un iphone 11, le pro restant malgré tout significativement plus cher au regard des ajouts que je considère comme secondaires par rapport à mes besoins quotidiens. Je ne m'étendrai pas sur les évolutions techniques positives (en tout cas par rapport aux générations 6 ou 7) que tout le monde connaît.

En revanche, je recommanderai aux personnes quittant un iphone format 6s ou moindre de_ vraiment bien_ réfléchir avant et d'essayer de correctement les tester pour évaluer la qualité de la prise en main et le poids. Ce n'est pas simple à faire en magasin, rien ne vaut une rame de métro bondé pour tester la facilité de changer une playlist d'une main sans demander aux personnes autour de se reculer de 3m pour permettre de manœuvrer (_"pardon mesdames et messieurs,  veuillez vous écarter s'il vous plaît, merci_")

Certes, c'est sympatoche d'avoir un écran plus vaste, mais quel manque de praticité au quotidien ! On sent tout de suite la perte au niveau des designs Apple (ils ont licencié leurs ergonomes ou quoi ?!?). La tendance aux smartphones _pelle-à-tarte-qui-pèse-un-âne-mort_ est vraiment gênante et c'est regrettable qu'Apple n'ait pas su tenir le cap en la matière, cédant aux injonctions de la concurrence. Je suis convaincu qu'un format plus petit ferait un carton.
In fine, un bonne raison d'opter pour iphone 11 Pro plutôt que 11 standard pourrait être un format _un peu_ plus contenu.

C'était un message à caractère informatif.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2019)

yvos a dit:


> le pro restant malgré tout significativement plus cher au regard des ajouts que je considère comme secondaires par rapport à mes besoins quotidiens


J'ai bien aimé ton post et j'ai eu une réflexion similaire à la tienne (même si, non Jura, je n'ai toujours pas craqué ) mais je considère que la taille du 11pro par rapport au 11 est *le* point clef du modèle pro. Avant l'écran et avant le 3e objectif. Après, on peut toujours discuter de l'écart de prix entre les 2, bien sûr. Mais vraiment, pour moi, le gros + du 11pro vs le 11, c'est sa taille.


----------



## Wizepat (2 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> nan nan
> 
> 
> 
> Très peu d'évolution… hormis la 5G



Le temps qu’elle soit disponible dans ma province, j’aurai investi dans un iPhone 14 ou  15 [emoji56]


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé ton post et j'ai eu une réflexion similaire à la tienne (même si, non Jura, je n'ai toujours pas craqué ) mais je considère que la taille du 11pro par rapport au 11 est *le* point clef du modèle pro. Avant l'écran et avant le 3e objectif. Après, on peut toujours discuter de l'écart de prix entre les 2, bien sûr. Mais vraiment, pour moi, le gros + du 11pro vs le 11, c'est sa taille.



Je suis pas loin de penser pareil (voir ma conclusion) mais bon, un delta de 350 à 450€ (pas foutu de faire un pro 128Go) pour une taille qui reste malgré tout pas optimale pour moi, c'est moyen-moyen


----------



## Wizepat (2 Octobre 2019)

yvos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai cédé aux sirènes du marketing, ayant par ailleurs un 6s en fin de vie. Le choix s'est porté sur un iphone 11, le pro restant malgré tout significativement plus cher au regard des ajouts que je considère comme secondaires par rapport à mes besoins quotidiens. Je ne m'étendrai pas sur les évolutions techniques positives (en tout cas par rapport aux générations 6 ou 7) que tout le monde connaît.
> 
> En revanche, je recommanderai aux personnes quittant un iphone format 6s ou moindre de_ vraiment bien_ réfléchir avant et d'essayer de correctement les tester pour évaluer la qualité de la prise en main et le poids. Ce n'est pas simple à faire en magasin, rien ne vaut une rame de métro bondé pour tester la facilité de changer une playlist d'une main sans demander aux personnes autour de se reculer de 3m pour permettre de manœuvrer (_"pardon mesdames et messieurs,  veuillez vous écarter s'il vous plaît, merci_")
> ...



Ma femme attend le successeur de la iPhone SE


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Ma femme attend le successeur de la iPhone SE



Par politesse, je n'oserais te répondre qu'on s'entendrait bien, ta femme et moi. Mais quand même.


----------



## Lolo43d (3 Octobre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour ce matin
> 
> Je continu mon histoire d’achat d’un iPhone 11 Pro avec 256 Go de mémoire.
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Concernant la capacité choisie,

Pour ce nouvel iPhone 11 Pro, 256Go paraissait l’idéal.
Car, après une longue réflexion, je prévois de réaliser toutes mes photos et vidéos avec.

En effet, j’ai l’intention de me séparer de mon APSC Samsung 24 Méga Pixels pour plusieurs raisons. Et cela, même si les photos réalisées avec sont magnifiques et bien mieux détaillées, contrastées… qu’avec n’importe quel smartphone.

Premièrement, j’estime que je perds beaucoup trop de temps à prendre des clichés avec. Le temps de l’allumer, prendre la photo… est forcément plus long qu’avec un smartphone. J’ai envie de plus profiter du moment et paysage présent. Il nécessite aussi d’avoir toujours avec soit une petite sacoche.

Deuxièmement, l’écran est bien moins lumineux sur mon APSC. Et, en plus, en comparaison de mon iPhone 6S actuel  (avec lequel il m’arrive de prendre les mêmes photos mais partagées sur les réseaux sociaux). En effet, avec l’iPhone 6S et sa plus forte luminosité, il est donc beaucoup plus facile de cadrer une photo par rapport au paysage et orienter la photo par rapport à l’horizon.
Ça va vraiment être « la foliiie » avec le prochain grâce son Oled et sa luminosité de dingue !

Troisièmement, les vidéos réalisées avec l’iPhone 6S en 1080p @ 60fps, bien qu’elles soient actuellement moins nettes qu’avec mon APSC (même résolution sur l’appareil photo mais plus de débit et moins de compression), sont bien mieux stables !
Avec la possibilité des derniers iPhone de filmer en 4K @ 60fps, les vidéos prises avec le futur iPhone 11 seront au moins aussi détaillées et nettes. À noter aussi que la stabilisation a été améliorée d’année en année ! Et avec les 11, en 4K @ 60fps, amélioration avec l’apport de la stabilisation logicielle !

Enfin, les « diaporamas images » réalisés avec l’iPhone 6S sont bien moins compressés que ceux de mon APSC.

256Go me permettrons donc d’être à l’aise quelques années pour les photos et surtout les vidéos. Car la qualité des vidéos a un coup : 400Mo par minutes. Et, il m’est pas rare de réaliser de nombreux diaporamas vidéos de 30 secondes en vacances, prendre des feux d’artifices ou extrait de concert pendant 1 à 2 minutes...

@++


----------



## mariol66 (6 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais vraiment, pour moi, le gros + du 11pro vs le 11, c'est sa taille.



C’est exactement ça ! Je vais changer mon 5c qui date d’une autre époque  et vais donc investir dans cette nouvelle cuvée. Déjà il me faut passer le cap d’investir cette somme dans un smartphone, et me dirigerais naturellement vers le 11 mais c’est sans compter que la taille du 11 pro me conviendrais mieux... j’aurais jamais les poches assez grande pour y mettre un 11 avec une protection


----------



## Macounette (8 Octobre 2019)

oups, me suis trompée de fil.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> oups, me suis trompée de fil.


rhhaaaa lala, les nioubes…


----------



## Macounette (8 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> rhhaaaa lala, les nioubes…


moi au moins je sais écrire en tout petit  je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## Valerypascal (9 Octobre 2019)

Salut à tous je suis avec un iPhone 6 128 giga       j’ai envie de prendre un iPhone 11 pro Max chez orange mais j’hésite entre le 256 ou 512 giga 200 euro de différence   J’ai un compte iCloud de 2 terra il me reste 1,60 sur le compte.  Mais surtout la question j’ai vu chez orange et chez mon apr les iPhone 11  oled tirait sur le jaune les deux taille comparé au 11 lcd qui était plus blanc  comment sont vos écrans.  J’ai déjà eux un iPhone 5 qui tirait sur le jaune j’ai pas envie de ravoir cela sur mon nouveau iPhone mon 6 est nickel il est bien blanc


----------



## ibabar (9 Octobre 2019)

Valerypascal a dit:


> j’hésite entre le 256 ou 512 giga 200 euro de différence   J’ai un compte iCloud de 2 terra il me reste 1,60 sur le compte


Mieux vaut un gros iCloud (ce qui est ton cas) et un iPhone plus petit: en cas de perte/ vol/ casse de ton iPhone tes données sont au chaud sur le cloud.
512Go ne seront pas valorisés à la revente (les 200€ de différence à l'achat seront peut-être une plus-value de 50€ dans 2 ans à la revente, mais pas de 200€...).
L'iPhone n'est pas un outil de travail (montage vidéo) ou de consultation (films très lourds) contrairement à l'iPad, donc le seul intérêt de 512Go est soit d'utiliser l'iPhone comme outil de stockage (par exemple vider la carte mémoire d'un reflex photo en vacances), soit comme outil de tournage (faire des rushs vidéo 4k assez lourds, et sans possibilité de les vider sur un Mac le soir même).



Valerypascal a dit:


> les iPhone 11  oled tirait sur le jaune les deux taille comparé au 11 lcd qui était plus blanc


Attention aux réglages (True Tone + Night Shift) qui sont peut-être activés sur le 11 Pro et pas sur le 11 normal.
Cependant j'avais aussi remarqué en AS que les 11 Pro étaient plus jaunes que mon X (or les 2 ont donc un OLED, et avec des réglages similaires: fond blanc sur Books).


----------



## Valerypascal (10 Octobre 2019)

Merci pour la réponse pour l’iPhone je ne pense pas le revendre  dans deux si je peux en racheter un je donnerai le 11 Max à ma sœur ou à mon petit cousin   Et pour la couleur jaune tu a raison je regarderai dans les réglages dans les magasins. Mais ayant déjà eu un iPhone 5 qui tirait vers le jaune je me méfie


----------



## Lolo43d (10 Octobre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Concernant la capacité choisie,
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Cet article pour détailler et rappeler les caractéristiques photos des nouveaux iPhone 11 et 11 Pro. En effet, avec toutes les news et articles déjà publié(e)s sur le sujet, un petit rappel s’avère nécessaire.

3 Capteur de 12MP sont donc présents :
-          *Ultra grand angle* : Focale 13mm | Ouverture F2,4 | Exposition 1/45000 - 1 | Iso : 21 / 2016
-          Grand angle : Focale 26mm | Ouverture F1,8 | Exposition *1/125 000* - 1| Iso : 32 / *3072*
-          Téléobjectif : Focale 52mm | Ouverture *F2,0* | Exposition 1/45 000 - *1*| Iso : 21 / *2016*

1 Capteur Frontal de *12MP* avec ouverture à F2,2.

_En gras, les améliorations par rapport aux précédents modèles._

Attention, concernant le capteur « Ultra Grand Angle seulement » :
-          la stabilisation optique n’est pas disponible,
-          plus de grains des photos prises avec au vu de ses spécifications « moyennes ».

Le mode nuit n’est disponible que sur le capteur principal « Grand Angle ».

Mon principal regret est qu’Apple est choisi une focale trop large pour le capteur « Ultra grand angle ». Pourquoi ne pas avoir proposé 18mm ou 16mm (comme beaucoup d’appareil photo le propose en focale minimum) ? En effet, un angle moins important afficherait moins d’effets de déformations et serait ainsi bien plus utilisable au quotidien.
Sûrement que de doubler l’angle de capteur en capteur permet moins de contraintes matérielles et logicielles…

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2019)

Je viens de voir le 11 Pro Max a l'Apple de Rome , et il me tente beaucoup 
Le 11 Pro standard ayant la mème taille que mon X


----------



## macbook60 (13 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de voir le 11 Pro Max a l'Apple de Rome , et il me tente beaucoup
> Le 11 Pro standard ayant la mème taille que mon X



Non pas ça attend l’année prochaine lol


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Non pas ça attend l’année prochaine lol


Je suis tenté


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis tenté


Honnêtement, vu ton utilisation de ton iPhone X actuel, tu n'en as pas vraiment besoin, si?
Mais bon, le coeur a des raisons ... etc.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Honnêtement, vu ton utilisation de ton iPhone X actuel, tu n'en as pas vraiment besoin, si?
> Mais bon, le coeur a des raisons ... etc.


J'achète souvent ainsi


----------



## ibabar (13 Octobre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Mais bon, le coeur a des raisons ...


... que le marketing sait parfaitement anticiper


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> ... que le marketing sait parfaitement anticiper


N'est-ce pas


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> N'est-ce pas


J'hésite


----------



## macbook60 (13 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis tenté



Patience


----------



## macbook60 (13 Octobre 2019)

L’année prochaine tu sera encore plus satisfait


----------



## Wizepat (13 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> L’année prochaine tu sera encore plus satisfait



Tu auras 4 objectifs [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Tu auras 4 objectifs [emoji6]



C’est tout


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Patience



A par la taille 
Que fait de mieux le pro Max ?


----------



## macbook60 (13 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> A par la taille
> Que fait de mieux le pro Max ?



Plus lourd
Plus épais 

Autonomie meilleure ?


----------



## macbook60 (13 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Tu auras 4 objectifs [emoji6]



Oh non deux même un me convient !!


----------



## lostOzone (13 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> A par la taille
> Que fait de mieux le pro Max ?



Donner tu travail aux kinésithérapeutes [emoji16]
Une meilleure autonomie
La surface d’affichage
Le mode paysage


----------



## macbook60 (13 Octobre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Donner tu travail aux kinésithérapeutes [emoji16]
> Une meilleure autonomie
> La surface d’affichage
> Le mode paysage



Ah oui mode paysage j’aimerais l’avoir sur l’iPhone X cela peut dépanner


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Le mode paysage


C'est sûr ça ?
Parce que le Xs Max de mémoire n'avait pas cette fonctionnalité pourtant bien appréciable sur les modèles Plus


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Plus lourd
> Plus épais
> 
> Autonomie meilleure ?


Plus épais ?


----------



## macbook60 (14 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Plus épais ?



Par rapport au X


----------



## lostOzone (14 Octobre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est sûr ça ?
> Parce que le Xs Max de mémoire n'avait pas cette fonctionnalité pourtant bien appréciable sur les modèles Plus



Effectivement plus sur l’écran d’accueil pour le reste c’est pas terrible. Sur les mails je n’ai pas listé à gauche. Juste le mail à l’horizontale.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Par rapport au X


Ok
la taille du max n'est pas gênante ?


----------



## lostOzone (14 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ok
> la taille du max n'est pas gênante ?



A deux main pas de problème. Par contre l’utiliser a une main est pénible. Et le tenir longtemps est pénible aussi. Avec un popsockets par contre ça deviens plus aisé. Je ne suis pas fan je suis revenu au format du X avec le 11 Pro et j’en suis ravi.


----------



## macbook60 (14 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ok
> la taille du max n'est pas gênante ?



Le mythe entre guillemets de tenir à une main ça fait longtemps j’utilise mon tel à deux mains mais le Max trop pour moi déjà le X c’est correct


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> A deux main pas de problème. Par contre l’utiliser a une main est pénible. Et le tenir longtemps est pénible aussi. Avec un popsockets par contre ça deviens plus aisé. Je ne suis pas fan je suis revenu au format du X avec le 11 Pro et j’en suis ravi.


D'ou mon hésitation sur cette taille


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Donner tu travail aux kinésithérapeutes [emoji16]





lostOzone a dit:


> A deux main pas de problème. Par contre l’utiliser a une main est pénible. Et le tenir longtemps est pénible aussi.


Je confirme (pas pour le Max mais plus la taille Plus en général). J'ai vraiment été obligée d'aller voir un kinésithérapeute.  Tennis elbow.



Jura39 a dit:


> D'ou mon hésitation sur cette taille


Bah, tu ne risques rien, avec ta demi-heure d'utilisation quotidienne


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Le mythe entre guillemets de tenir à une main ça fait longtemps


Ce n'est pas un mythe...
Bien sûr on parle de mains "normales", pas de mains de basketteurs !

_Je ne vais pas reposter le graphique édifiant (oh et puis si...):_





_J'en ai d'ailleurs trouvé un autre très parlant aussi:_





_Et une pub (qui ne nous rajeunit pas):_





_Ainsi qu'un billet intéressant:_
https://www.scotthurff.com/posts/how-to-design-for-thumbs-in-the-era-of-huge-screens/


Aujourd'hui la question ne se pose plus trop (c'était à l'heure où on avait le choix entre 4" - 4.7" et 5.5", voire 3.5" pour ceux qui avaient encore des 4/4s) car malheureusement on s'est résignés à utiliser des grands formats, et surtout on n'a plus le choix (puisque le SE n'est plus en vente), donc faut bien faire avec...

Perso je suis passé d'un 4 à un 6 Plus avec le constat que je n'avais jamais mon iPad Mini avec moi hors domicile, ça a fait l'affaire (après une première casse d'écran, chose qui ne m'était jamais arrivée auparavant), mais au fil du temps j'en ai eu marre de cet iPad Nano trop chiant à utiliser à une main (avec en plus l'aspect savonnette de l'aluminium) et trop pataud en poche... et j'ai finalement craqué pour un 7... Plus... alléché par le double objectif photo.
J'étais habitué mais j'étais arrivé au même constat: c'est trop grand, donc revente et passage au X.

Et le X n'est pas la panacée car il induit un autre problème de taille (!): la dimension de la dalle (plus grande - 5.8" - que celle du Plus - 5.5") et le ratio d'écran (19.5/9 vs 16/9 auparavant) ce qui rend l'usage très différent... certes on balaye de gauche à droite peu ou prou comme sur un 4.7" (vous suivez !?) car c'est globalement le même form-factor que les 6 à 8 (non Plus) mais toute la partie haute devient impossible à atteindre (sauf à jouer à l'équilibriste, ce qui me gonflait sur les Plus)... qui a déjà réussi à descendre le centre de contrôle d'une main ??? 
Et le double tap sur le bouton Home qui était pas trop mal à utiliser est une chienlit sur la série X où il faut balayer la "barrette horizontale" vers le bas.

Je comprends d'autant moins l'engouement pour les Xr et 11 "standard" dont l'embonpoint (écran plus grand et surtout bordure encore plus grosse due au LCD vs OLED) accentue encore la préhension malaisée à une main (si déjà, tant qu'on y est, autant aller carrément sur un Max dans ce cas et avoir un big screen).
Bref, le smartphone parfait n'existe pas, peut-être que la solution passera justement dans le futur avec des écrans pliables ou un double écran repliable (même si j'ai un doute).

La vraie question n'est pas de savoir si c'est trop lourd, trop grand ou si on fait le sacrifice d'utiliser systématiquement les 2 mains, mais de savoir quels sont ses propres usages, ou plutôt à quelle fréquence on les a.
Il est clair que bien assis dans un fauteuil, le Max c'est le top. Mais dans la rue quand on veut taper un message, quand on veut changer de piste de musique, quand on veut utiliser le GPS...etc, c'est bien souvent chiant (voire pas possible) d'utiliser les 2 mains.
_Je fais un aparté pour la Watch qui n'est selon moi pas une solution car c'est très incomplet (Siri est une grosse daube, et avoir une petite info rapide comme l'adresse d'un commerce ou les horaires, ou accéder à une playlist...etc, cela relève de l'épine dans le pied qui se solde souvent par la sortie de l'iPhone) et surtout ça nécessite aussi les 2 mains: l'une pour lever le poignet (hyper pratique si on a un sac lourd ou une boisson en main) et l'autre donc pour interagir..._

Je dirais qu'il faut étudier les apps qu'on utilise le plus souvent (je trouve ça "pain in the ass" d'utiliser un Max/ Plus pour des apps comme Instagram, Tinder, Duolingo, CityMapper...etc), faire le deuil de certaines ou plutôt reconnaître les limites d'un iPhone (par exemple Books: il est illusoire de lire un PDF ou une BD - même sur un Max, et finalement rien de mieux qu'une Kindle quand on y a goûté; de la même façon est-il vraiment opportun de faire du montage vidéo iMovie ou de la retouche photo sur un iPhone Max comparativement à l'écran d'un iPad, même simplement Mini ?).
Et comme le dit @Macounette : il faut tenir 226g en main avec une préhension très différente d'un iPad Mini qui malgré un poids encore plus lourd se "porte" différemment.

Pour moi en tout cas il me serait aujourd'hui inconcevable de rebasculer sur une dalle d'écran aussi petit qu'un SE, même avec des claviers glissants, je trouve ça trop imprécis et trop chiant pour un usage de beaucoup d'apps (Mail, Notes, Pocket...etc), et parallèlement il me serait inconcevable de rebasculer sur un iPhone 8-like (puisqu'on parle d'un SE2 qui en prendrait les contours avec un boost des entrailles) puisque les bandes haute et basse sont quand-même une perte de place (on a un iPhone de la taille d'un X/Xs/11 Pro en poche tout en n'ayant pas un écran aussi vaste), en revanche je réfléchirais à 2x si Apple sortait un iPhone (pas forcément low-cost) dans le form-factor des 5/5s/SE mais avec du borderless (qui permettrait d'y coller un écran de 5" voire un chouille plus)


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2019)

Bref, ce que je voulais dire en repostant ces vieux graphiques et cette pub, c'est qu'il faut se demander si on veut un iPhone "smartphone", portable, portatif, pocketable (le 11 Pro), ou si on veut un iPhone "phablet", transportable, acheminable entre 2 points (avec pas ou peu d'usages entre ces 2 points), or comme on téléphone de moins en moins, la question peut finalement avoir une certaine pertinence dans ce cas d'envisager l'achat d'un iPad mini 5 "seul".
_Et même sur ce point, avec des AirPods et l'usage de FaceTime, ce n'est pas du domaine de l'impossible._

Oui, oui, un iPad Mini seul, cellulaire bien évidemment, sur lequel on pourra à loisir être connecté, utiliser Messages, et avoir un ratio 4/3 bien plus agréable pour beaucoup d'apps, à commencer par Safari qui pour beaucoup d'entre nous représente une part non-négligeable des usages.
Avec en sus l'ajout du Pencil, qui ouvre d'autres usages (prise de note manuscrite, précision pour du montage vidéo/ retouche photo...etc).


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un mythe...
> (tl;dr)


Quelle prose   (je suis tout à fait d'accord, ceci dit)

Sinon j'ai justement acheté un iPad Mini que j'utilise pour tout ce pourquoi mon iPhone est trop petit (notamment la lecture, certains jeux, regarder des vidéos, etc.).
Mon iPhone n'est hélas utilisable qu'à 2 mains, mais il reste mon outil principal car plus facile d'accès / plus transportable qu'un iPad, fut-il un Mini.


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Mon iPhone n'est hélas utilisable qu'à 2 mains, mais il reste mon outil principal car plus facile d'accès / plus transportable qu'un iPad, fut-il un Mini.


Oui et l'iPhone c'est la facilité car finalement un Max tient très mal dans il tient, alors que un iPad Mini, c'est sac obligatoire.
Cependant j'ai toujours dit que le jour où la Watch ne sera plus enchaînée à un iPhone (et dans mon cas j'ajouterais quand WhatsApp sera disponible en natif sur iPad), j'envisagerai l'option Watch + iPad Mini = iPhone aux oubliettes...
_Mais je m'éloigne du sujet... _


----------



## macbook60 (14 Octobre 2019)

C’est vrai qu’on n’as plus trop de choix en petite taille. Au jour d’aujourd’hui beaucoup regrette le Se petit léger agréable à utiliser.

J’espère qu’il garderont au moins le format 5.8


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> _Mais je m'éloigne du sujet... _


Tiens donc.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2019)

Je vais retourner voir en Apple Store


----------



## Lolo43d (16 Octobre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cet article pour détailler et rappeler les caractéristiques photos des nouveaux iPhone 11 et 11 Pro. En effet, avec toutes les news et articles déjà publié(e)s sur le sujet, un petit rappel s’avère nécessaire.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Après la photo, voici le détail des possibilités et manques concernant la vidéo.

Voici les caractéristiques présentes pour *toutes *les résolutions et fréquences d'image :

- stabilisation optique matérielle (présent depuis le 6S Plus / 7 / 7 Plus).

- stabilisation optique logicielle, ce qu'Apple appel "stabilisation de qualité cinéma".
Alors qu'absente en 4K @ 60fps sur les précédents modèles.

- moins de grain car montée en ISO des capteurs.
(En effet, le principal passe de 2304 à 3072. Le x2 passe de 1440 à 2016)

- enregistrement en stéréo. (présent depuis les Xs / Xr).

- zoom audio.
Absent sur les précédents modèles


Et voici les caractéristiques absentes en vidéo :

Beaucoup concernent forcément le capteur « Ultra Grand Angle » :
- la stabilisation optique n’est pas disponible,
- plus de grains des photos prises avec au vu de ses spécifications « moyennes »,
- équivalent à environ 18mm (au lieu des 13mm pour la photo).

Enfin, la dynamique étendue est absente en 60 fps bien que mentionnée dans les caractéristiques techniques.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

Bon , je vais passer voir cette après midi en Apple Store , afin de me faire une idée des deux modèles


----------



## macbook60 (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , je vais passer voir cette après midi en Apple Store , afin de me faire une idée des deux modèles



Allez reviens avec le 11 pro ou Max


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Allez reviens avec le 11 pro ou Max


Ouais Ouais 
Les deux


----------



## Wizepat (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais Ouais
> Les deux



Ça paye bien d’être modo chez macG [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Ça paye bien d’être modo chez macG [emoji6]



Non , j'ai juste craqué sur ce modèle


----------



## Wizepat (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , j'ai juste craqué sur ce modèle
> Voir la pièce jointe 141355



[emoji106] 

En revanche, c’est le banquier qui va être mécontent [emoji12]


----------



## macbook60 (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais Ouais
> Les deux



Bien joué lol


----------



## macbook60 (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , j'ai juste craqué sur ce modèle
> Voir la pièce jointe 141355



Le Max ?


----------



## lostOzone (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , j'ai juste craqué sur ce modèle
> Voir la pièce jointe 141355



C’était prévisible [emoji1]


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Le Max ?


Oui


----------



## macbook60 (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui



[emoji1417]


----------



## lostOzone (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui



Une coque?


----------



## Wizepat (16 Octobre 2019)

Prends rendez vous chez le kiné. Il y a toujours un peu d’attente [emoji12]


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Prends rendez vous chez le kiné. Il y a toujours un peu d’attente [emoji12]



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Une coque?



Oui
Mais en commande 
Réception lundi


----------



## Wizepat (16 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi ?



Pour la tendinite [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Pour la tendinite [emoji6]


Aucun risque 
je ne le trouve pas lourd et très bien adapté a la taille de ma main


----------



## Wizepat (17 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aucun risque
> je ne le trouve pas lourd et très bien adapté a la taille de ma main



[emoji79]

Tu es le frangin de Teddy Riner.


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> [emoji79]
> 
> Tu es le frangin de Teddy Riner.



Pourquoi , j'ai pas de grande main

un  peu plus de 10 cm de largeur et  19,5  de longueur


----------



## Wizepat (18 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi , j'ai pas de grande main
> 
> un  peu plus de 10 cm de largeur et  19,5  de longueur



Ça doit être moi, qui n’ait pas été gâté pas la nature [emoji6]


----------



## lostOzone (18 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aucun risque
> je ne le trouve pas lourd et très bien adapté a la taille de ma main



Utilisation à une main sans problème? Car le confort dépends de la façon de l’utiliser. A deux mains en général pas de problème. A une main c’est plus problématique d’atteindre les coins.


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi , j'ai pas de grande main


Et maintenant elles vont même paraître toutes petites quand tu tiendras ce tout gros iPhone 



lostOzone a dit:


> A une main c’est plus problématique d’atteindre les coins.


Sur un Max, c'est tout bonnement impossible (ou alors je demande à voir la vidéo: contorsions et équilibrisme assurés !).
Déjà sur un 5.8" c'est impossible d'atteindre le centre de contrôle sans risque de voir échapper l'iPhone de la main.


----------



## lostOzone (18 Octobre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Et maintenant elles vont même paraître toutes petites quand tu tiendras ce tout gros iPhone
> 
> 
> Sur un Max, c'est tout bonnement impossible (ou alors je demande à voir la vidéo: contorsions et équilibrisme assurés !).
> Déjà sur un 5.8" c'est impossible d'atteindre le centre de contrôle sans risque de voir échapper l'iPhone de la main.



On est d’accord. Mais je fatigue aussi en tenant le téléphone à une main de manière prolongée. Quand je lis les actus sur mon fauteuil par exemple. Après ça dépends la position. Debout le téléphone est à plat à une main et ça ne pose aucun problème. Ca depends aussi de l’entraînement musculaire de la main [emoji16]


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Utilisation à une main sans problème? Car le confort dépends de la façon de l’utiliser. A deux mains en général pas de problème. A une main c’est plus problématique d’atteindre les coins.


Je ne trouve rien d'inconfortable , et pas de soucis pour atteindre les coins ( choses que j'utilise rarement )


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne trouve rien d'inconfortable , et pas de soucis pour atteindre les coins ( choses que j'utilise rarement )


J'ai déjà eu de grands iPhones et c'est tout simplement impossible d'une main, donc soit tu as des très grandes mains, soit tu nous racontes des carabistouilles


----------



## USB09 (19 Octobre 2019)

Celine88 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> Je suis tentée par le 11 pro Max, mais je possède l’iPhone xs Max. Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de le prendre ? Sachant que le xs Max est déjà un très bon téléphone ? Et pour ceux qui ont pris ce modèle, dîtes moi pourquoi ^^
> Merci
> Bonne soirée



Franchement aucun intérêt, de plus la 5G c’est pour bientôt, il faudra encore changer. 
Garde ton argent pour ta retraite.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai déjà eu de grands iPhones et c'est tout simplement impossible d'une main, donc soit tu as des très grandes mains, soit tu nous racontes des carabistouilles


J'ai juste indiqué que je trouve que ce n'est pas inconfortable , mais par rapport a mon X c'est un gros changement et j'ai plus peur de le faire tomber.
Il faut que je change mes habitudes


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

pour moi meme le max pro est trop petit , en fait je voudrais une phablette , un truc du genre 7.5 pouces


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> pour moi meme le max pro est trop petit , en fait je voudrais une phablette , un truc du genre 7.5 pouces


Un iPad ?


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2019)

Un iPad j’ai déjà le 12.9 et je voudrais bien 16 [emoji4]


----------



## mariol66 (28 Novembre 2019)

Je me suis juste décidé pour le modèle (seules les protections sont commandées), je vais prendre un 64 go Vert nuit.

Honnêtement, le 11 normal m’aurait suffit, mais c’est la taille du smartphone qui me fait passer au Pro. J’ai un 5C qui est à bout de souffle, je compte garder son remplaçant un bon bout de temps, mais en les comparants encore aujourd’hui en boutique, j’ai vraiment peur que le 11 soit trop gros pour moi.

J’ai repoussé cet achat car pas vitale non plus jusqu’au black friday des fois qu’il y ai des promo, mais apoarement, rien de terrible.

Pour le moment, soit je le prend plein pot chez Apple, soit j’ai un revendeur Apple à une 30 de km qui offre un chargeur à induction 5w pour l’achat d’un Pro.
L’offre ne casse pas des briques, d’autant plus qu’ils font 200€ sur les nouveaux Mac book pro 16  et pour les iphone rien d’execptionnel 

Je vais voir demain ce que je fait, d’ailleurs vos avis sont les bienvenus, Apple ? Revendeur agréé Apple ? Les vendeurs en ligne, si demain il n’y a pas une bonne offre, j’en vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## NestorK (29 Novembre 2019)

mariol66 a dit:


> Je me suis juste décidé pour le modèle (seules les protections sont commandées), je vais prendre un 64 go Vert nuit.
> 
> Honnêtement, le 11 normal m’aurait suffit, mais c’est la taille du smartphone qui me fait passer au Pro. J’ai un 5C qui est à bout de souffle, je compte garder son remplaçant un bon bout de temps, mais en les comparants encore aujourd’hui en boutique, j’ai vraiment peur que le 11 soit trop gros pour moi.


Je suis passé d'un X à un 11 et le changement en taille est à la marge, très franchement. En ce qui concerne, clairement, c'est pas vraiment un critère déterminant. Par contre, il est plus lourd que mon X, mais comme le 11 Pro. Un mal pour un bien car question batterie, c'est un autre monde.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

NestorK a dit:


> Je suis passé d'un X à un 11 et le changement en taille est à la marge, très franchement. En ce qui concerne, clairement, c'est pas vraiment un critère déterminant. Par contre, il est plus lourd que mon X, mais comme le 11 Pro. Un mal pour un bien car question batterie, c'est un autre monde.


C'est vrai que l'autonomie est géniale


----------



## aw3rty92 (10 Décembre 2019)

Je pense qu'il y a suffisamment de réponses à ce sujet mais je tenais à partager mon opinion et le choix que j'ai fait pour mon achat.

En gros pour moi l'iPhone 11 est le meilleur choix. Il partage énormément de points communs avec le modèle Pro tout en étant beaucoup moins cher, surtout si on compare le modèle 128Go avec le Pro 256Go. Pour moi, les deux modèles en 64Go sont à bannir, c'est aujourd'hui très insuffisant et pour être honnête un foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple.

Je possède une TV avec un écran OLED donc la plupart de mes films et séries se font là-dessus et du coup l'écran un peu moins bon du 11 normal n'est pas du tout une gêne, la plupart de mes visionnages se faisant sur ma télé. Et si en vacances je suis obligé de regarder sur mon iPhone, l'écran reste très bon malgré une dalle LCD.

Le chargeur 5W fourni avec le 11 (autre foutage de gueule) n'est pas non plus une gêne pour moi. Je recharge presque exclusivement mon iPhone la nuit quand je dors, alors du coup que ça mettre 1h ou 4h à se recharger ben franchement, ça m'est égal.

Je considère le module photo X2 comme étant un luxe qui ne justifie pas un choix 400€ plus cher.

Vous l'aurez deviné, j'ai acheté le 11 et franchement j'en suis très content !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

aw3rty92 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a suffisamment de réponses à ce sujet mais je tenais à partager mon opinion et le choix que j'ai fait pour mon achat.
> 
> En gros pour moi l'iPhone 11 est le meilleur choix. Il partage énormément de points communs avec le modèle Pro tout en étant beaucoup moins cher, surtout si on compare le modèle 128Go avec le Pro 256Go.


Un 11 en 128 Go n'est pas au mème tarif qu'un 11 Pro en 256 Go 
C'est logique


----------



## mariol66 (11 Décembre 2019)

Avec beaucoup d’hésitation j’ai choisi le 11 PRO, mon choix c’est porté sur celui-ci surtout à cause de la taille de l’appareil... pas de bol pour moi c’était le plus cher des deux 
Un 11 m’aurais très bien convenu, mais je sort d’un 5c au format réduit que l’on glisse dans la poche, le 11 PRO, avec sa coque et l’étuit porte feuille pour bien le protéger (je suis maniaque ) ça fait un sacré placard à casé.
J’en suis très content, inutile de vous dire qu’il est à des années lumières de mon 5c  et que je compte le garder un lonnnnngggg moment


----------



## DustyWind (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai lu avec attention l'intégralité des messages de ce sujet et ils m'ont grandement aidé dans ma réflexion mais je me permets de vous détailler ma situation pour avoir un avis personnalisé.

J'ai actuellement un iPhone X 64go en bon état de marche, rien à dire. Je souhaite néanmoins changer de telephone cette année pour éviter une décote trop forte du mien l'année prochaine (une décote déjà bien entamée, il faut dire).
J'hésite grandement entre l'iPhone 11 et l'iPhone 11 pro ...

L'iPhone 11 me permettrait via une offre de mon opérateur et la revente de mon iPhone X de n'avoir rien à rajouter pour l'obtenir mais j'ai peur de "rétrograder" en gamme en passant de mon iPhone X à l'iPhone 11. Notamment concernant les caractéristiques suivantes : écran OLED/LCD, résolution inférieur sur le 11 vs le X, absence de mégazoom sur le 11 .....

L'iPhone 11 pro a quant à lui toutes les caractéristiques qui me font dire que je monte en gamme vis à vis de mon X et que donc l'achat en vaut le coup... Je me trompe peut etre ? Y a-t-il une réelle difference entre le 11 pro et le X ? Ne vaut-il pas mieux attendre la génération suivante ? (pour avoir un plus grand écart de technologies entre mon iPhone actuel et mon nouveau, profiter de la 5G etc ....)

J'ai une utilisation plutôt classique de mon iPhone (photos, réseaux sociaux, beaucoup de streaming -youtube, netflix-, peu de jeux, application de travail...). La taille de l'iPhone X (et donc iPhone 11 pro) me correspond parfaitement. Au contraire j'ai peur que celle de l'iPhone 11 soit trop grande. Par défaut, je prendrais bien "le meilleur" des deux à savoir le 11 pro mais la grosse centaine d'euros à rajouter me fait hésiter.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

DustyWind a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai lu avec attention l'intégralité des messages de ce sujet et ils m'ont grandement aidé dans ma réflexion mais je me permets de vous détailler ma situation pour avoir un avis personnalisé.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Je suis passé d'un iPhone X a un iPhone 11 Pro max , et je ne regrette pas ce changement .
l'iPhone X est un superbe smartphone , mais en choisissant un 11 , j'avais pas l'impression de changer de mobile et compte tenue des qualités du X , il fallait mieux le garder .
Mon choix a donc été sur un 11 Pro  et je ne regrette en rien cet achat .
Attendre , pourquoi pas , la décote du X ne seras pas énorme en une année , 

Si votre X vous plait , garder le


----------



## macbook60 (15 Décembre 2019)

DustyWind a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai lu avec attention l'intégralité des messages de ce sujet et ils m'ont grandement aidé dans ma réflexion mais je me permets de vous détailler ma situation pour avoir un avis personnalisé.
> 
> ...



Bonjour 

Ce n’est que mon avis mais patiente jusqu’à septembre car peut-être il y aura un nouveau design ou encoche plus petite ou elle va disparaître etc

Et si il y a rien d’intéressant tu pourra toujours acheter le 11 ou 11 pro.

Ps: j’ai l’iPhone X que j’ai acheté à la sortie du xs. 
J’attend au moins septembre pour changer ou pas


Aussi entre le x et le 11 / 11 pro 
Il y’a l’autonomie , les progrès en photo et vidéo 

Bonne journée


----------



## DustyWind (15 Décembre 2019)

Très bien donc selon vous deux, deux options s'offrent à moi :

- Attendre la sortie de la prochaine génération et aviser (la meilleure visiblement)
- L'iPhone 11 pro pour éviter un trop grand fossé entre mon iPhone X


----------



## Neyres (15 Décembre 2019)

Mon avis est qu'il n'y a aucune raison valable pour changer ton iPhone X, si ce dernier te satisfait, et qu'il fonctionne bien. 
Passer du X au 11 Pro , c'était comme à l'époque passer du 6 au 7. Alors oui il y avait quelques améliorations, qui étaient amusantes à la découverte du nouvel iPhone, mais qui en usage quotidien, ne changeaient rien.
Par contre , il est possible que le 12 apporte quelques améliorations en utilisation quotidienne.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

Si vous voulez vraiment changer , il faut prendre le 11 Pro.


----------



## macbook60 (15 Décembre 2019)

DustyWind a dit:


> Très bien donc selon vous deux, deux options s'offrent à moi :
> 
> - Attendre la sortie de la prochaine génération et aviser (la meilleure visiblement)
> - L'iPhone 11 pro pour éviter un trop grand fossé entre mon iPhone X



[emoji1417]


----------



## Macounette (16 Décembre 2019)

DustyWind a dit:


> Très bien donc selon vous deux, deux options s'offrent à moi :
> 
> - Attendre la sortie de la prochaine génération et aviser (la meilleure visiblement)
> - L'iPhone 11 pro pour éviter un trop grand fossé entre mon iPhone X


J'ai aussi un iPhone X et j'ai choisi la première


----------



## macbook60 (16 Décembre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai aussi un iPhone X et j'ai choisi la première



Vivement lol j’ai aussi iPhone X et j’attend de voir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai aussi un iPhone X et j'ai choisi la première


J'ai pas pu résister


----------



## Wizepat (16 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai pas pu résister



Il faut assumer d’être un Geek [emoji13]


----------



## lostOzone (16 Décembre 2019)

DustyWind a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai lu avec attention l'intégralité des messages de ce sujet et ils m'ont grandement aidé dans ma réflexion mais je me permets de vous détailler ma situation pour avoir un avis personnalisé.
> 
> ...



Deux grosses améliorations sur le 11 Pro. L’autonomie et les photos en basse lumière. Après il a le grand angle et hélas il perds 3D Touch. Ça ne vaut peut être pas un changement. Mais avoir une autonomie correcte çà change quand même la vie. J’avais du mal avec l’autonomie du X. J’avais du mal avec la taille du XS Max. Le 11 Pro est bcp mieux.


----------



## bdlapierre (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour 
J’ai fait l’erreur de choisir 16 go pour mon iPhone précédent : le 6 s. 
Avec les mises à jours et les applications ce n’était plus gérable. 

J’ai choisi le 11 64 go au lieu du 11 plus pour une question de prix, le 11 plus étant tentant par sa taille moins imposante et le troisième objectif. 

Je l’ai eu en promotion du Black Friday à 789€ chez smartagogo et ça ne valait pas le coup de prendre la gamme de l’année précédente. 

Comme dit Mariol 66 avec coque et étui, il est un peu lourd à manier. 

Venant du 6s ses avantages sont une plus grande réactivité, autonomie et son écran magnifique sur lequel la lecture est moins fatigante que sur mon macbookpro. 

Je compte le conserver le plus longtemps possible. 

Maintenant je ne pourrais pas toujours mettre 800€ dans un portable à l’avenir et la question de l’alternative à Apple se pose.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2020)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Maintenant je ne pourrais pas toujours mettre 800€ dans un portable à l’avenir et la question de l’alternative à Apple se pose.


Sûr ! D'où l'intérêt de conserver le plus longtemps possible son iPhone, histoire de mieux "l'amortir" (mon 6 a 5 ans; je vais peut être changer fin 2020… ou pas… au moins, mon 6 sera bien, bien, bien ! amorti )


----------



## bdlapierre (15 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sûr ! D'où l'intérêt de conserver le plus longtemps possible son iPhone, histoire de mieux "l'amortir" (mon 6 a 5 ans; je vais peut être changer fin 2020… ou pas… au moins, mon 6 sera bien, bien, bien ! amorti )



Bonne stratégie.
Mon 6s je l’aurais encore si je ne m’étais pas trompé avec le choix du stockage, plus vitre bien brisée.

Du coup je rectifie : 
C’est le 11 128 go que j’ai pris, 64 go auraient peut-être été gérable.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2020)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Du coup je rectifie :
> C’est le 11 128 go que j’ai pris, 64 go auraient peut-être été gérable.


Ce qui est bien avec le 11, c'est de pouvoir choisir entre 64 et 128 Go.
Alors qu'avec le 11Pro, soit c'est 64Go, soit c'est carrément 256 Go…


----------



## bdlapierre (15 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui est bien avec le 11, c'est de pouvoir choisir entre 64 et 128 Go.
> Alors qu'avec le 11Pro, soit c'est 64Go, soit c'est carrément 256 Go…


Oui, clairement pour le 11 ils poussent ainsi à prendre 256 go même si on n'en a pas l'usage.
En marketing, ils sont champion chez apple...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Oui, clairement pour le 11 ils poussent ainsi à prendre 256 go même si on n'en a pas l'usage.
> En marketing, ils sont champion chez apple...


Ah ! et ils poussent comment a prendre le 256 Go ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Janvier 2020)

Si tu as besoin de 80-90Go... obligé de prendre le 256Go


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu as besoin de 80-90Go... obligé de prendre le 256Go


Non tu prend 64 Go et iCloud


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Janvier 2020)

Cela me fait penser qu'il faut que je fasse du ménage... 45Go utilisé sur mon iPhone (oui 64Go me suffisent)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Cela me fait penser qu'il faut que je fasse du ménage... 45Go utilisé sur mon iPhone (oui 64Go me suffisent)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Janvier 2020)

Je devrais arriver à 20-25Go quand j'aurais fini de bosser là-dessus. Tu me battras quand même


----------



## bdlapierre (15 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu as besoin de 80-90Go... obligé de prendre le 256Go



C'était le fond de de mon idée.


----------



## lustucuit (8 Mars 2020)

Bonjour ! Je vais également partager mon expérience d’achat du 11.

Je possédais précédemment un 8 Plus dont j’étais plutôt content et je ne pensais pas changer avec peut-être 2-3 ans mais la chute du SE de me femme a précipité les choses enfin il faut bien dire que ça m’arrangeait bien 

Elle a donc récupéré l’ancien et j’ai acheté le 11 64 go vert. Alors c’est tout simplement une question de tarif, il y a quand même une différence non négligeable avec le 11 pro. Et pour l’instant avoir un écran oled ne me semble pas indispensable, l’écran du 11 est tout à fait convenable. Et pourquoi 64 go, j’ai 200go sur iCloud, mes photos y sont stockées et il me reste toujours une trentaine de go de libre sur mon téléphone je n’ai jamais eu besoin de plus.

Tout ça pour dire que j’en suis très content, je me suis fait très vite aux nouvelles manipulations, je joue pas mal donc j’en aurai aucun souci pendant quelques temps (en passant je suis très content d’Apple Arcade qui vaut largement le coût) et je m’amuse bien avec les photos et les vidéos. Et la batterie est étonnante !

Voilà désolé pour le pavé, j’espère que j’aurai pu aider à faire un choix


----------



## Neyres (9 Mars 2020)

Une des raisons qui font que je ne prend jamais le modèle de base ( au niveau mémoire ) , c'est à cause de la revente. 
Le modèle de base ( 64 Go dans ce cas) perd plus à la revendre en terme de pourcentage que le modèle au dessus ( 256 Go)


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Une des raisons qui font que je ne prend jamais le modèle de base ( au niveau mémoire ) , c'est à cause de la revente.
> Le modèle de base ( 64 Go dans ce cas) perd plus à la revendre en terme de pourcentage que le modèle au dessus ( 256 Go)


Bonjour,
Je suis de ton avis , mais le tarif a la revente d'un 256 Go est plus haut et pas toujours evident a vendre en occasion


----------



## Neyres (9 Mars 2020)

Entièrement d'accord, mais le pourcentage de perte est plus faible. 
Il faut aussi le vendre au bon moment. En début de mois au moment de la réception du salaire, et avant la sortie du nouveau modèle ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Je vend toujours après la sortie du nouveau modèle , car le tarif du nouveau repousse l'achat de ce dernier


----------



## Neyres (9 Mars 2020)

A chacun sa technique


----------



## ibabar (9 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Le modèle de base ( 64 Go dans ce cas) perd plus à la revendre en terme de pourcentage que le modèle au dessus ( 256 Go)


Je pense exactement le contraire en ce qui me concerne !
J'ai acheté mon iPhone X (de seconde main) 256Go à peine plus cher qu'un 64Go: la décote était plus importante, et ce n'est pas un coup de bol ou un cas isolé.
C'est une règle qui se vérifie dans de nombreux domaines: en automobile par exemple les options ne se valorisent presque pas en seconde main (ce qui, il y a de nombreuses années, a poussé les constructeurs à faire des "packs d'options").
Je pense en revanche qu'un modèle 256Go sera plus facile à la revente car plus rare et à prix proche sera un déclencheur d'achat, mais la différence de prix à l'achat ne se retrouvera pas à la revente.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (23 Juillet 2020)

salut !
voila j'ai un reserver pour l'iphone 11 64 Go noir cas je suis content !
qui a une iphone 11 ?
Cordialement
Rodrigue


----------



## deborah75000 (2 Mars 2021)

consultez quand même l'indice de réparabilité qui n'est pas très élevé pour les iphones pourtant très chers









						Apple dévoile l’indice de réparabilité de ses iPhone et de ses MacBook
					

En conformité avec la loi antigaspillage, Apple attribue désormais une note de réparabilité à ses smartphones et à ses ordinateurs, indique RTL.




					www.lepoint.fr
				



La meilleure note pour un iPhone est de… 6,7/10​Ainsi, les derniers fleurons de la Pomme, les iPhone 12, écopent d’un score de réparabilité de 6/10 seulement. Et encore, c’est mieux que son prédécesseur, l’iPhone 11 Pro Max, qui n’écope que d’un maigre 4,5/10, ou encore l’iPhone SE (2020) avec 6,2. L’iPhone 7 reste celui qui s’en sort le mieux avec 6,7/10, mais on reste encore loin d’une prouesse. À titre de comparaison, le dernier fleuron de Samsung, le Galaxy S21, obtient pas moins de 8,2/10 au score de réparabilité. Même constat du côté des Mac : le MacBook Air M1 obtient 6,5/10, et il est suivi par le MacBook Pro 16 pouces avec 6,3/10 puis le MacBook Pro 13 pouces M1 qui écope de 5,6/10.


----------



## Silverscreen (30 Avril 2021)

deborah75000 a dit:


> consultez quand même l'indice de réparabilité qui n'est pas très élevé pour les iphones pourtant très chers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Méfiance. L'indice de réparabilité peut être  inversement proportionnel à la longévité de l'appareil…
Plus un appareil est intégré, parfois meilleure est sa fiabilité (moins de mouvements dans les connecteurs, moins de pièces constituant des points faibles en fonction des fournisseurs). On imagine sans mal qu'un appareil dont l'électronique se résume à un système sur puce sera fiable mais difficile à réparer en DIY. A l'inverse, un produit où les composants sont remplacés par l'utilisateur (batterie, bloc photo, écran, antennes, tiroir de SIM) avec un soin tout amateur et éventuellement avec des composants contrefaits, on imagine sans mal une durée de vie de l'appareil qui en prend un coup malgré un indice de réparabilité élevé.  En attendant l'adjonction de l'indice de durabilité prévu pour cet été afin de mesurer réellement la durée de vie d'un appareil, on n'a qu'une vision partielle.

Sans compter que cet indice est une auto-évaluation des fabricants… et avec des critères qui sentent bon le lobbying complètement déconnecté de préoccupations écologiques. Ex: juste filer une notice papier fait grimper la note…

Les iPads sont quasi irréparables et parmi les produits les plus fiables du marché.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2021)

deborah75000 a dit:


> consultez quand même l'indice de réparabilité


Bof. Ce truc est presque totalement inutile, il suffit de bien regarder comment il est calculé…


----------



## kikourama (5 Mai 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> salut !
> voila j'ai un reserver pour l'iphone 11 64 Go noir cas je suis content !
> qui a une iphone 11 ?
> Cordialement
> Rodrigue


Hello ! moi j'ai l'iPhone 11 en 64 Go blanc et je l'adore !


----------

